# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  The best fat stripping steroid?

## kord

Ive got a contact who claims he is getting a certain steroid from Egypt which strips fat from the body. Does anyone know its name or anything similar that is available?

----------


## G4R

Is it called DIETandEXERCISEosterone ? I don't know of any AAS that is supposed to "strip fat from the body". Some steroids can help in fat loss, but not tremendously IMO.

----------


## kord

How does this look for stripping fat? http://www.*********.com/index.php?m...products_id=11

----------


## G4R

?  :Hmmmm:  What? A site you can't post on here?

----------


## kord

Sorry, I didnt know. Im just looking for something to really help me with stripping my fat and I am lost.

----------


## G4R

What does your diet look like? Have you posted it in the diet forum? That should be your first step, let some of our members critique it to help you. Then, check out the supplement forum for some fat burners, there should be plenty of threads on there (and maybe in the diet forum as well) that talk about weight loss products. AAS isn't for weight loss.

----------


## PingPang

tunabol

----------


## 3v1lj03

> Sorry, I didnt know. Im just looking for something to really help me with stripping my fat and I am lost.


Give us some info on yourself. Like bf% training diet that kind of info lots of people will help you. If your BF is too high you should stay away from the gear till you get it down.

----------


## PT

there are no steroids that will burn fat off you. clen , t-3 and dnp will help but you need to diet and do alot of cardio if you really want to burn fat

----------


## KatsMeow

treadmill

----------


## calgarian

> Ive got a contact who claims he is getting a certain steroid from Egypt which strips fat from the body. Does anyone know its name or anything similar that is available?


you are not going to like what i am going to say.

Steroids are here to help you achieve your goals after you have done everything possible to give you an extra edge. Its not a miracle drug that you use at night and wake up ripped next day. First look at your diet then your work out and then even start thinking about it. 

You like many other people have a misunderstanding of steriods just be very carefull with them cause you dont want to end up on 9 o clock news under the heading " Steroids are bad for you and it killed another person"

----------


## audis4

any steroid can be used to 'burn fat'

Moreover, you need to have your diet down to notice any difference, that being said, stay away from AAS and hit the diet forum....it will only benefit YOU!

----------


## NYBroker

> Is it called DIETandEXERCISEosterone ? I don't know of any AAS that is supposed to "strip fat from the body". Some steroids can help in fat loss, but not tremendously IMO.


FN HILARIOUS!!! DIETandEXERCISEosterone!!! :1laugh:

----------


## tripmachine

sorry guys... you scared him off..... why do you guys need to keep scaring people off that just want to find the magic juice to melt the fat away? quit mentioning diet and cardio.... that gets people depressed... 


;] haha

----------


## legobricks

There is no Magic bean.

 :LOL: 


I myself have realized not too long ago how important diet actually is when it comes to loosing fat and gaining muscle. Its a shame that others or new comers dont realize it... :Tear:

----------


## bigt10

> There is no Magic bean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I myself have realized not too long ago how important diet actually is when it comes to loosing fat and gaining muscle. Its a shame that others or new comers dont realize it...



Well kind of some steroids will accelerate fat loss more than others will.....

Dont tell me Deca is as effective as losing fat as Tren or Winstrol .

but however Diet is always #1, steroids just accelerate things.

Sure gear will help you lose more fat and faster but if you dont diet it wont work. 

there is no magic beans but there is special beans that work with special conditions and different type of beans for different type of puproses.

What steroid is it????

----------


## xavier_888888

> There is no Magic bean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I myself have realized not too long ago how important diet actually is when it comes to loosing fat and gaining muscle. Its a shame that others or new comers dont realize it...


I totally agree! Its a lot of dedication, dicipline to diet .

----------


## Amorphic

cardio. enough said.

----------


## dece870717

Tren , I've had guys lean out without any proper diet or cardio on it. Worked out and ate like they normally did.

----------


## Amorphic

> Tren, I've had guys lean out without any proper diet or cardio on it. Worked out and ate like they normally did.


true, but not for any noob that has no cycle experience.

----------


## jstraw428

diet and cardio my friend.......

----------


## legobricks

> Well kind of some steroids will accelerate fat loss more than others will.....
> 
> Dont tell me Deca is as effective as losing fat as Tren or Winstrol .
> 
> but however Diet is always #1, steroids just accelerate things.
> 
> Sure gear will help you lose more fat and faster but if you dont diet it wont work. 
> 
> there is no magic beans but there is special beans that work with special conditions and different type of beans for different type of puproses.
> ...



Well by increasing your body's heartrate and body temp yes fat loss will be accelerated. Tren has been shown to actually help burn fat from what ive seen, Winny does not, its used for hardening the muscle already there. Diet is key in fat loss, horrible or ok diet, horrible or ok results.

----------


## jstraw428

I think kale said he thought tren to be the strongest fat burning steroid there is, besides DNP , which is not actually a steroid....

----------


## tripmachine

oh another thing to try is water! water WILL help with just about everything..... 

-helps with fat loss
-helps with muscle gains
-helps with bettering your everyday life just making you feel GREAT 
-helps clean your system out

I'm sure it does much much more as well...


I drink 1 - 1 1/2 gallons of water daily... perfect amount for me.

----------

